# Cohiba 2000 Millennium Jar



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

Got these from a friend cant wait to try them out...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Even with 8 years on them they are way young tasting. Might want to wait another 3-5 years or so.....hard I know but you will like them better.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Even with 8 years on them they are way young tasting. Might want to wait another 3-5 years or so.....hard I know but you will like them better.


Doc, you are a hard man! :r Do you know how hard it will be to wait that long?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Doc, you are a hard man! :r Do you know how hard it will be to wait that long?


Meh...try that one with the nicked foot now, and hold the other for 5 years...they look like mighty fine smokes!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked one a couple of days ago with Klugs. It was a very good cigar but I'm sure some added age with really benefit this cigar. Smoke one now, and one in a few years.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, man those are beautiful. Wasnt able to get the cohibas, but I have one of the Montes waiting for me to graduate from med school. How are those tasting Doc?


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

muziq said:


> Meh...try that one with the nicked foot now, and hold the other for 5 years...they look like mighty fine smokes!


:tpd:
Make sure you tell us how they are.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I agree with Navydoc. They are still too young. Had one not too long ago. I feel that the sealed ceramic jar slows the maturation down considerably.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Somewhat curious that it slows it down, since the exact opposite is true with vac packed pipe baccy, not that anyone in here would care


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Found them to be rather strong as well. Very good smokes for the age they are :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Excellent cigars. I echo what others have said in that they are quite young tasting. Hopefully they'll be as remarkable as the 30th Dalias in a decade or so!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Smoked one with Sean over the Holidays. Excellent cigar. Very uncohibalike in its flavors. More toasted than grassy.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Sancho said:


> Somewhat curious that it slows it down, since the exact opposite is true with vac packed pipe baccy, not that anyone in here would care


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Sancho said:


> Somewhat curious that it slows it down, since the exact opposite is true with vac packed pipe baccy, not that anyone in here would care


Just a guess on my part. Both tobaccos age. But one faster than the other because of the way the tobacco leaf itself is processed? Cigars are whole leaves wrapped up in a cylinder as opposed to shredded in pieces?
More surface area (exposed to air) for the tobaccos to ferment in shredded form?

Cigars are not packaged in a vacuum, but in actuality, neither is pipe tobacco.

I do know for a fact cigars age slower sealed in containers or in packaging that impedes airflow...the jars are a good example, as are the varnished boxes such as Sir Winstons.

I have also noticed that tinned pipe tobacco loses it's flavors and aromas after it's been open for 6 months, yet can maintain their flavors and aromas for decades if the seal in intact.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's not the box that accompanies the jar in the background, is it?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> Even with 8 years on them they are way young tasting. Might want to wait another 3-5 years or so.....hard I know but you will like them better.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

wilblake said:


> That's not the box that accompanies the jar in the background, is it?


your right its a box of Cohíba Selección Reserva 2003. wanted a background for the pic.


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

Seems like the consensus is to age them, i will keep both untill i find a Jar thats in mint condition (quite hard though).


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Benzopyrene said:


> Ah, man those are beautiful. Wasnt able to get the cohibas, but I have one of the Montes waiting for me to graduate from med school. How are those tasting Doc?


Far better than the Cohiba's and they're cheaper too.


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Far better than the Cohiba's and they're cheaper too.


Out of the three I'd take the Cuaba's any day.

It feels real funny saying that as Cuaba is probably my least favorite brand, but these were incredible.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

I have all three jars (a few left of the Cuabas, half left of the Cohibas and three jars of theMontes) and I lover them all!!! I really believe that the Cohibas taste very similar to the Cohiba Piramids that were originally released in the seleccion reserva boxes in late 2002. I did a side-by-side tasting of them a few years ago and they were almost identical. Have not compared them with the SRs that came out in early '03 that just didn't get the same rave reviews though.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful looking smokes. If you break down and spark one up make sure to let us know how it was.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I've smoked a couple jars of each over the last couple years. The Cohibas definately didn't blow me away. More age will probably help. Not crazy about the blend though either. The Montes are the best to me bar far. Very rich and sweet.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Smoked one of these 2 days ago that I was gifted before Christmas. I've smoked some in the past but none in the last couple years.

I have to agree with many of the above comments. It did not meet my expectations which were high, thinking that by now they might have reached a higher level of maturation. Still a very good cigar but looking for these to improve with more years of aging.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Deem said:


> ...improve with more years of aging.


Is that why you're such a nice guy, Deem?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Is that why you're such a nice guy, Deem?


Ouch... No soup for you! :r


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

love these


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> love these


Me too. Down to my last intact jar and a few singles, though. A shame I smoked so many of them young...but at the time I purchased them they were not terribly expensive (like $350 per jar). Oh well...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ucmba said:


> love these


There is no per word charge here to post Ron! 



chibnkr said:


> Me too. Down to my last intact jar and a few singles, though. A shame I smoked so many of them young...but at the time I purchased them they were not terribly expensive (like $350 per jar). Oh well...


Always rubbin it in! :ss

Have 1 single left. Then have to break a jar. Still looking for the Cuaba and pretty sure it will leave a mark.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Navydoc said:


> Even with 8 years on them they are way young tasting. Might want to wait another 3-5 years or so.....hard I know but you will like them better.


I can't imagine!


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

how much the cobiha jars going for nowadays?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

althekillr said:


> how much the cobiha jars going for nowadays?


Last I saw, CHF 1,600.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Oops...my bad. The Monte Mili jars were $350. The Cohiba jars were closer to $500 I believe. Too much other stuff on the brain today.


----------

